
AngelList acquires Product Hunt - david_bonilla
https://medium.com/product-hunt/product-hunt-angellist-%EF%B8%8F-c408bfe5d68#.gofpcduoy
======
detaro
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13080283](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13080283)

~~~
david_bonilla
Sorry.. I didn't see that :/

